# tribute storage space and ovens



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

I am interested in buying a pvc about 18ft . the current shape tribute
seems a little short of storage space, the overhead locker does not seem big enough for bedding storage . our 18ft coachbuilt has 10 high level
lockers, I think I will miss them. if you store bedding under settee where
do you keep your outside bits (cables levellers water container tools etc)
have any of you tt owners managed to fit an oven? it does seem very good value. has anyone managed to get a good deal on the 550?
my local dealers px deal was so bad that i could go elsewhere and buy a tempo for the same amount to change. unfortunately its too long.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
I have a 550, new in April 2007, and will try to answer your questions.
BTW I think it is a brilliant vehicle and far and away the best value for money of all the PVC's- as it happens I am changing mine shortly because we now need a fixed bed, and I am having to go the coachbuilt route because I too could not do a good enough deal on one of the few fixed bed panel vans.
We keep most of our bedding (mattress topper, duvet, pillow etc under the nearside seat (over the leisure battery).
Most of our clothing in the two front offside high level lockers, with food in the rear high locker.-The over cab narrow locker takes outside table and our outdoor wet gear plus odds.
I bought a mains oven after carefully measuring the width of the under fridge cupboard/wardrobe, and after lining the floor and lower walls with thick carpet underlay it now fits snugly across the bottom, with various items on top as necessary-also shoes etc go in here.
We have 1 refillable gas cylinder, about 22 lites, which fits snugly in its locker, leaving room for our 240v cable and reel, plus odds. I can usually squeeze our short water hose in here too, though that sometimes goes under the sofa.
I have added two netting wall bags in the washroom for various small items, and we carry our wine & whisky glasses here too (essential).
For UK breaks we have managed well like this, but for our trips to France and Scotland when we wanted to take the awning I have used a roof box.

The box had to be carefully measured and chosen and because the supplied rear ladder is as useful as a chocolate teapot, with the roof vent at the rear middle of the van, the box fits on the existing roof bars on the centre offside of the van (offside opening of course), and I use a telescopic extending ladder for access. This ladder is carried neatly sitting on the rear ladder.

My levellers fit neatly onto the ledge above the gas locker, and in fact there is more space in the Tribute than seems apparent. I don't carry a normal water carrier, just a fold flat jobbie for emergencies.
HTH-Any more questions please ask-We have done 8500 odd miles at around 32mpg at 60mph.
Paul


----------



## 103219 (Mar 2, 2007)

First I must say we love our Tribute 550, which we picked up on May 2007 and immediately set about living in for four months straight, three of those in France. So we had to work things out as we went over the next 7,000-plus miles. Storage is certainly an issue, but as yachties we are used to using every nook and cranny.
We fly in from Australia each year, so have to carry and store two roller sausage “suitcases”. We can just get them into the overcab locker, where we also put the bedding: sheets, blankets and one pillow, with the other used as a day cushion. We keep most clothes in the clothes locker, using several child-size hangers with the rest in a neat pile that soon becomes a heap. We keep a few spares and rarely-used clothes (posh for special occasions) in a bag on top of the fresh water tank, and some spare shoes carefully tucked around the hot-water tank. We enjoy shopping for food as we go, and Norma reckons we have plenty of food storage in the various galley lockers. She is content to cook without an oven. We have a 6 kg and a 3.9 kg Calor bottle in the gas bottle locker, and a Camping Gaz bottle as well for emergencies. We can still get the power cable and the short hose in that locker as well. We lash the levellers on to the rear ladder, and the long hose has so far been tied to the roof rack. 
The main problem in 2007 was storage for books (including maps, camping and tourist guides) and bottles, both of which we consume at a rapid rate. They cram out the locker over the leisure battery and both the right-side roof lockers. So, just before leaving the van in storage in September, waiting for our return in May this year, we fitted a roof box which, as Paul says, has to be fitted in between the various hatches. This will ease the strain on the gas locker and other in-van storage places by using the box for bulky but lighter items that are not used every day (such as the travel bags). I aim to fit shelves in the roof lockers.
We chose the 550 simply because it was a compact van that could go anywhere and be reasonable fun to drive, always realising that storage would be tight. We have been very content with the compromises involved, and look forward to another four months on the Continent this year. 
Michael.


----------



## teamsaga (Feb 26, 2006)

*tribute storage space/oven*

Hi paul/michael
thanks for your replies, they cover all my negatives. you obviously both
love yours and get a lot of fun out of them. hopefully i will be able to do
a deal somewhere.


----------

